# We made them scream... w/pics



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

We had our big ToT night on my backyard trail thurs. night and my actors delivered the scares. Many wonderful compilments last and my fav. was we should charge a fee because we were better than the over priced commercial haunts. Don't know about that but we can make the tuffest guys jump at any given time. I was set up in a camo hunting blind so nobady knew I was there even in board daylight and I had a good loud noise maker with me. I'm the one in the black jacket and jokers face with my boy next to me (same make-up).








*** See more pics here and thanks for looking.Pictures by Bozz-7 - Photobucket


----------

